# Can I skip a year? ;)



## smeelah (Feb 7, 2018)

I have my 2018 and 2019 paper returns in an envelope ready to be mailed. 

Would it make sense or be legal to just send the 2018 by mail and then immediately e-file my 2019 with hopes of a faster stimulus cheque?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to check the irs.gouv website to see what the situation is now with the stimulus checks. I saw quite a few articles and news releases the first week in July or August, claiming that the "last" of the stimulus checks had gone out. There was talk about doing a second round, but I think that's something of a lost cause at the moment.


----------



## smeelah (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up! but afaik, the money is still on offer so I'm very interested to know if I'd be breaking a rule to e-file the 2019 before they've received the 2018 paper return. 

It feels a bit risky to send my return off in the mail. Who knows when it will arrive and what kind of backlog there is!

I'm so tempted to click on that 'non-filer button' as my income is so low and turns out to be nil anyway (but I just used the should-I-file-tool and am required to file).


_From the IRS:
The stimulus check is an advance payment of a 2020 tax credit, so the IRS will take into account 2018 tax returns, if file before Dec. 31, 2020. If you have not filed your 2018 return, it’s not too late to file now. You may, however, face a late-payment fee.

(There is a typo. Hopefully it means 'filed' before Dec 31, 2020 and not 'on file'.)


_


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

smeelah -- The answer to your question: "Would it make sense or be legal to just send the 2018 by mail and then immediately e-file my 2019 with hopes of a faster stimulus cheque?" Yes it would make sense and yes it would be legal. It took the IRS 5 months to process my 2019 return, submitted by paper, and as you probably know, it took them forever to get the portal open. Whether you get a check or not, the stimulus payment has been configured as an advance payment of a tax credit for 2020 -- so even if you don't have enough income to normally file, you can file and get a tax refund by virtue of the tax credit if you haven't received payment yet or your tax situation has changed.) Cheers, 255


----------



## smeelah (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for your response 255! So glad that I didn't get into the mail yesterday. Now I am off to see if I can pull off an e-file as a self-employed over-50 foreign resident




255 said:


> smeelah -- The answer to your question: "Would it make sense or be legal to just send the 2018 by mail and then immediately e-file my 2019 with hopes of a faster stimulus cheque?" Yes it would make sense and yes it would be legal. It took the IRS 5 months to process my 2019 return, submitted by paper, and as you probably know, it took them forever to get the portal open. Whether you get a check or not, the stimulus payment has been configured as an advance payment of a tax credit for 2020 -- so even if you don't have enough income to normally file, you can file and get a tax refund by virtue of the tax credit if you haven't received payment yet or your tax situation has changed.) Cheers, 255


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

smeelah -- You should also go to the IRS.gov website and instead of utilizing the "Non-filer button," use the "Get My Payment" button to put in your particulars (I don't remember, but I think you might need a U.S. bank account.) Cheers, 255


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

No harm in trying to e-file 2019 .. you may be lucky.. although do remember to include banking details if you have a US account.

Drafts of the 2020 1040 forms which have recently been published show there is space planned to be able to claim missing and under payments of the stimulus.

So at worst you will get it as a refund / credit on your 2020 return.


----------



## smeelah (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks 255 and Moulard. Great news...and I do in fact have a US bank account so I will do my best to get them the info.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

255 said:


> smeelah -- You should also go to the IRS.gov website and instead of utilizing the "Non-filer button," use the "Get My Payment" button to put in your particulars (I don't remember, but I think you might need a U.S. bank account.) Cheers, 255


The Get My Payment portal relies on details from your 2018 or 2019 tax as login credentials. If one of those returns has not been submitted and processed, then you won't be able to add your banking details.


----------



## smeelah (Feb 7, 2018)

Moulard said:


> The Get My Payment portal relies on details from your 2018 or 2019 tax as login credentials. If one of those returns has not been submitted and processed, then you won't be able to add your banking details.


Hmm. I wasn't able to write in my exemption for self-employment tax. So I left the banking details blank in case they might try to debit it from me.


----------



## smeelah (Feb 7, 2018)

Oh shoot, now I see the direct deposit option on the form. Not sure how I missed it! Oh well, you tried I'm already much farther ahead than I would have been without your help. Thank you.


----------

